# Is there any way to repair damaged toddler/baby hair?



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

DS2 has a magnificent, never-been-cut Jewfro. Like, super-outrageous curly, little tiny cork-screw spirals poking out all over. We literally cannot go anywhere without *someone* saying something along the lines of "Oh, that HAIR!". It's kind of a sight.

The issue is the back is damaged, as baby hair is very fine and from his baby days of sleeping and spending time sitting/laying, it kind of frizzed up the hair. So, in back he's got frizz-curls and poof and dreadies (but not the cool kind... Just kind of sticking up damaged hair dreadies).

Because the rest of his hair is so... wild... it is not *as* noticable, but I'm wondering if there is anything I can try to do to "de-frizz" it, as I don't see any haircuts coming any time soon







. And, if I put in a dab of leave-in conditioner, he gets these beautiful, perfect ringlets... except for the back







. It seems to be frizzy no matter what I do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

A trim, it's what you're going to have to do. And make sure his car seat isn't making it worse.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Nooooooooooooo!









Really?


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

why don't you try trimming just the damaged area? a skilled hairstylist, that is. tell him/her what you want to accomplish... and let them have at it.

i would think that an expert would also have recommendations (if any) on what you can do to perk up that area again.


----------



## buttercups.nest (Jul 2, 2009)

both my kids have hair....everyone thinks they're twice the age they are because of their hair and chubbyness







I started using conditioner on my 4month old cause her hair was all knotty.

My daughter had the same thing...the back was easy to knot, and very fine baby hair. I trimmed it too







I've also found that putting a really good, moisturizing conditioner in and letting it sit for a bit works, gently comb hair too....and then using conditioner on a regular basis.

Good luck!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

DD's hair is like that at the back. She has demure golden ringlets when viewed from the front... and a kind of Helena Bonham-Carter-if-she-were-a-Rastafarian look from the back. It locs up and everything. I detangle it with my fingers when she's nursing or asleep, and sometimes I put it in a little pigtail (which helps a bit and at least disguises the frowstyness of it). I'm hoping as it gets longer it'll be less of an issue... that, or she'll let me braid it.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I use coconut oil as an intensive treatment on mine, and I'd think it might be moisturising enough to condition his and see what you've got. Put it on in the morning in the back, wash it out in the evening. Otherwise I think you're looking at scissors.


----------



## happydog (Apr 1, 2007)

My two get that too, especially in the winter when it's so dry. The hair on the back of their heads sticks out horizontally and is all knotted up, kind of like tiny dreads in zero gravity. I've found that leave in conditioner, like No More Tangles, works great to give it just enough weight so it acts *normal.*

Also, it helps to bathe them early enough so their hair is completely dry before bed.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

DD has similar hair (although now that she is older it is the curls are less kinky, but still ringlets). We stopped washing it (rinse only in the shower) and putting tons of conditioner it in. We use a natural conditioner meant to be rinsed out, but then leave it in. = Beautiful curls!


----------

